# Inland Empire, CA



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

New guy here. I just posted an introduction in "The First Step" forum. I tried looking for a group in So Cal, Inland Empire, but had no luck, so I thought I'd start one. 

I want to set up an informal get together in the Inland Empire. Something a bit different than the others. I'm thinking that the first meeting should be less scary than sitting at a table face to face, and definitely have a less structured feel to it. I have in mind meeting at a public park. Grab a coffee, lunch, soda etc and meet picnic style. People can come and talk, or just listen. We can talk about the weather, movies or whatever. If we end up talking about SA, then great, but no expectations for anyone to be in the spotlight. Just getting together in itself would be a great start. Of course, any age is welcome. Eventually I'd love to do other things, like hiking, going to a restaurant, movies, and other fun stuff. 

The first thing I need to find out... does anyone here lives in the IE, and are you interested in a get together?


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

I live in Hemet but i dont drive, a get together sounds nice if other people would come i guess id be interested.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in the Murrieta/Temecula area. I don't feel like driving out to idyllwild though.
If it's not too far from me then I'm down.

We can always go out for drinks to loosen everyone up, I know some good places.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im in woodland hills :stu


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm very happy about the replies...thanks!

Butters, I can't guarantee we will meet in Hemet, but at some point we should. I'm happy to give you a ride to wherever we meet, but I realize you don't know me. 

Thatonequietguy- I can drive wherever. It doesn't have to be in Idyllwild. I don't drink though. Some people may not be old enough to go into a bar. 

Illmatic- I used to live in Canoga Park. WH is a bit of a drive from the IE, but you are welcome. 

Now that I know there's interest, Let's give it a bit more time and put something together. Toss out ideas where to meet. Another question, when is a good time to meet. Weekends/ weekdays? Day/ night? I'm free most of the time.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> im in woodland hills :stu


Do you drive?


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I live Colton and I would love to join the group.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthetrees said:


> Now that I know there's interest, Let's give it a bit more time and put something together. Toss out ideas where to meet. Another question, when is a good time to meet. Weekends/ weekdays? Day/ night? I'm free most of the time.


I'm free on most weekends.
As long as you don't plan on tying us up and holding us hostage, then I'm good for it lol. I can give someone a ride if they want as long as they pitch in for gas.

I think we should meet up somewhere not too expensive. How about a beach bonfire?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Do you drive?


yep


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> yep


Well that makes things easier. You got any ideas of what we should do? I think we should go hangout on the beach at night with a bonfire. We should get at least 10 people though.

If you guys like the bonfire idea, let me know in this thread and I can set it up. I'm gonna ask someone if they want to go, if they don't then I can give someone a ride. I'll need about $20 for gas though.

What do you think OP?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ew, the ie.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> ew, the ie.


I know :/ That's why we should meet up at the beach or something. There isn't sh*t to do out here.

Would you be up for it? Don't try to get fresh with me though :sus lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I know :/ That's why we should meet up at the beach or something. There isn't sh*t to do out here.
> 
> Would you be up for it? Don't try to get fresh with me though :sus lol


yeah, sure. although temecula isn't really the IE. we aren't part of that whole corona, riverside, perris, lake elsinore crowd.

we are all about wineries and golf courses around temecula.

p.s. i don't get fresh with anyone lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, sure. although temecula isn't really the IE. we aren't part of that whole corona, riverside, perris, lake elsinore crowd.
> 
> we are all about wineries and golf courses around temecula.
> 
> p.s. i don't get fresh with anyone lol


Lol, I know that crowd. I lived in Elsinore for awhile and it wasn't fun lol.
You forgot about the avocado groves as well  We are the more sophisticated IE'ers.

You've always seemed like an interesting person to meet, I would love to have intellectual debates with you. I am a master debater you know? lol

Btw, i actually live in Murrieta, but most people have no idea what or where Murrieta is for some reason so I always say Temecula. I live close to the border anyway.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Well that makes things easier. You got any ideas of what we should do? I think we should go hangout on the beach at night with a bonfire. We should get at least 10 people though.
> 
> If you guys like the bonfire idea, let me know in this thread and I can set it up. I'm gonna ask someone if they want to go, if they don't then I can give someone a ride. I'll need about $20 for gas though.
> 
> What do you think OP?


yeah that sounds cool


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, sure. although temecula isn't really the IE. we aren't part of that whole corona, riverside, perris, lake elsinore crowd.
> 
> we are all about wineries and golf courses around temecula.
> 
> p.s. i don't get fresh with anyone lol


They don't even have good wine, at least the last time I tried.

I don't live in the IE anymore...I grew up in Riverside though so the thread title caught my eye. Sorry, as you were. :b


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I live in OC, not too far from the beach.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I live in OC, not too far from the beach.


I don't know man, someone is concerned about murderers and your avatar has me feeling suspicious :sus


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Lol, I know that crowd. I lived in Elsinore for awhile and it wasn't fun lol.
> You forgot about the avocado groves as well  We are the more sophisticated IE'ers.
> 
> You've always seemed like an interesting person to meet, I would love to have intellectual debates with you. I am a master debater you know? lol
> ...


i know you're from murrtown. and yeah, let's debate it up! i'm always up for a heated debate.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i know you're from murrtown. and yeah, let's debate it up! i'm always up for a heated debate.


Sure, as long as you don't mind mutual master debation. haha


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> They don't even have good wine, at least the last time I tried.
> 
> I don't live in the IE anymore...I grew up in Riverside though so the thread title caught my eye. Sorry, as you were. :b


we don't have good wine? as if!


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd be OK with a beach meet, but during the day. On a Saturday or Sunday? 
I have no idea what location yet. Looks like we have a few people interested. Chime in if you are interested in a beach meet.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool im in moreno valley for who ever likes to smoke weed and chill. I'm down to go anywhere all I do is drive around sight seeing exploring new places getting high finding the perfect spot to blaze.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

basuraeuropea said:


> we don't have good wine? as if!


LOL...:b...sorry just calling it like I see it. Central Coast/Santa Barbara wine is where it's at.


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

Making a change in plans. Lets do a meet in Hemet possibly next Sat or Sun, somewhere public. I still need to look around for a good place. 

One thing I'm noticing about you guys is you're much younger than me. I'm 53. (I'll update my profile) My drinking/ partying/ smoking days are behind me (thankfully it's out of my system, so to speak  ) but I'm still up to meet people. 

That said, anyone still interested?


----------



## fwh0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in Temecula- but who the hell am I anyway!

:afr


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

Temecula isn't too far from Hemet. 20 minutes?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

fwh0 said:


> I'm in Temecula- but who the hell am I anyway!
> 
> :afr


Don't worry, I'll find you :twisted


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Inthetrees said:


> Making a change in plans. Lets do a meet in Hemet possibly next Sat or Sun, somewhere public. I still need to look around for a good place.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing about you guys is you're much younger than me. I'm 53. (I'll update my profile) My drinking/ partying/ smoking days are behind me (thankfully it's out of my system, so to speak  ) but I'm still up to meet people.
> 
> That said, anyone still interested?


hemet?! wtf is there to do in hemet?

gross.

and temecula is way farther than 20 mins away from hemet - from my house google maps estimates 42 mins.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> hemet?! wtf is there to do in hemet?
> 
> gross.


Lol. Watch tumble weeds?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Lol. Watch tumble weeds?


lol seriously


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

What do people normally do at meet ups anyway? ... i assumed it was like we all went to a pizza place or something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

butters2962 said:


> What do people normally do at meet ups anyway? ... i assumed it was like we all went to a pizza place or something.


Just do something to make it as not awkward as possible. I'm trying to think of something that will give people plenty to talk about.

Do you have a car?


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

No i dont even have a license  im workin on it though.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

The best thing would be a place like Six Flags lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Just do something to make it as not awkward as possible. I'm trying to think of something that will give people plenty to talk about.
> 
> Do you have a car?


mini golf


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> mini golf


Sounds good. I actually know a place that is pretty cheap.
Would you be willing to drive to Murrieta?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sounds good. I actually know a place that is pretty cheap.
> Would you be willing to drive to Murrieta?


dam thats far lol... uhmm it depends on when


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> dam thats far lol... uhmm it depends on when


Yeah it's about 2 hours lol. Maybe the weekend after next. Would that be good.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Yeah it's about 2 hours lol. Maybe the weekend after next. Would that be good.


i have to see when my first paycheck comes in... ill get back to though


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i have to see when my first paycheck comes in... ill get back to though


Alright


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I know :/ That's why we should meet up at the beach or something. *There isn't sh*t to do out here*.
> 
> Would you be up for it? Don't try to get fresh with me though :sus lol


Sigh...so true.

I'm from Riverside. Live near MLK high school.


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

Gonna have to postpone. This weekend isn't working for me. Still haven't come up with a specific game plan, but we'll come up with something. Even if it's just getting together for pizza (like butters said)


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey im down for this


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

min0taur said:


> Hey im down for this


Sounds good. Thanks for posting. 
The get together will happen soon. I'll be available after my car gets out of the repair shop. Dang oil leaks!

Probably will just be an informal get together at first, to see how things go. We can branch out after that. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in Inland Empire also, and would be interested in meeting up. I live in Mira Loma which is near Riverside/Corona.


----------



## Inthetrees (Feb 15, 2013)

OK, got my car back. Ready to get together. 
Anyone want to meet up for lunch during the week? 
And/ Or meet up next weekend?
There's a good pizza place in Hemet, On Sanderson north of Florida. 
Or come up to Idyllwild and we can walk around town and do lunch. 
Throwing out ideas....


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

so what happened to this thread..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> They don't even have good wine, at least the last time I tried.
> 
> I don't live in the IE anymore...I grew up in Riverside though so the thread title caught my eye. Sorry, as you were. :b


damn ur from the IE now I respect u even more!! lol


----------



## Trevor St James (Oct 24, 2011)

*Inland Empire*

So, what ever happened with this? Did you guys meet up or are you currently meeting up?


----------

